# Please listen/download: Halloween Hip Hop Mix (60 Minutes)



## awblzrd (Oct 12, 2010)

AWBLZRD Presents - The Freaks Come Out At Night Mixtape

Please listen and download the mix here.

Tracklist

Thriller/Scary Movie Intro
Bone Thugs & Harmony - Hell Sent
Brotha Lynch Hung - Rest In Piss
Geto Boys - My Minds Playin Tricks On Me (Screwed) Interlude
Gravediggaz - 6 Feet Deep
The Clipse feat. Bilal - Nightmares
Eminem - Stan
Tupac - Hail Mary
Gravediggaz - 1 800 Suicide
Biggie - Suicidal Thoughts
Bone Thugs N Harmony - Mr. Quija
DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Nightmares On My Street
Brotha Lynch Hung - Locc 2 Da Brain
Jay Z - Lucifer
Living Legends feat Slug - Night Prowler
Rass Kass - Interview With A Vampire
Elzhi - D.E.M.O.N.S.
Dre Dre - Murder Ink
Mos Def - Twilite Speedball
Lupe Fiasco - The Cool
Big L - Devil's Son
Cam'ron - Death
Gravediggaz - Diary Of A Madman
Arsonists - Halloween
Snoop Dogg - Murder Was The Case
Slick Rick - The Moment I Feared
D'Angelo - Devil's Pie
The Roots - The Water
Dr. Dre - The Day The ****** Took Over
Geto Boys - My Mind Is Playing Tricks On Me

http://www.mixcrate.com/mix/19330/Awwbeelizzzard-The-Freaks-Come-Out-At-Night-Mixtape


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks good - I love that Geto Boys song. Will listen to it at home tonight!


----------

